# Fort Stewart



## nickdh4594 (Dec 22, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on how the roads are on ft. stewart? Could a 2wd full-size truck have any issues?


----------



## Bama B (Dec 22, 2016)

There mostly clear from the hurricane. As far as condition its changes everyday. We have had a lot of rain. I have a four wheel drive and rarely use it but I have all terrain tires.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Dec 23, 2016)

Can anyone hunt fort Stewart?


----------



## Bama B (Dec 23, 2016)

As long as you sign up at pass and permit. you need ga hunting licence, a hunters safety card and about 75 bucks. If you plan on hunting with firearm it has to be registered with base and if you bow hunt you have to get qualification card "pass and permit". And its some of the finest hunting there is.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Dec 23, 2016)

I will have to look into that. How do I get info on where to go and get all this done? I would like to bow and rifle hunt


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 23, 2016)

http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=448


----------



## M77 Ruger (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------

